# Doe Aborting??



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I mentioned this in my 'waiting room' thread but thot maybe it should have it's own thread. Something's going on with Lucy. Last eve at choretime I noticed her bloody back end and a small bloody puddle on floor, no fetuses found in the pen. She's acting perfectly normal with a good appetite. I decided to separate her from the herd just so no one bothers her. This morning she's the same. With breeding activity I saw I'm quite sure she's due Dec 9, but had been running with the buck since april. No udder development yet. With this much bloody show is there any chance she won't lose the kid/s now? This pic was taken this morning.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Was she confirmed bred?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No, pregnancy was not confirmed. But I saw signs of heat and the buck showing interest the week of july 12, just didn't see the actual deed. That same week I did see actual breedings take place with some of the other does so I'm assuming she also got bred that week. I've gone thru a lot of kiddings in the past few years but only ever had 1 other abortion and that was in early pregnancy, not this far along.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry, she has lost her kids. If you cant find the fetuses she is going to have to have an internal exam.


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry about that...I can't really help but good luck! I hope it ends well.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I wonder if she had a cloudburst/false pregnancy?

I agree that she should have an exam. If the kids are retained I imagine she will be sterile going forward...

I have a doe I thought had a false pregnancy as she had some bloody discharge and no kids... She's since passed bones years later. I don't know that she'll ever get pregnant again... So better to get things checked early! I hope she's ok.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

If she started the miscarriage yesterday afternoon, how soon should I expect her to actually expel the kids? She has a little dark discharge hanging about 2 inches now. Still acting perfectly normal.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say kids should be expelled very soon, maybe sometime today.
Can you wash up & check yourself?
She will most likely start going septic. By day 3 she will show signs of that; off feed & water, raised temp, lethargic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd be going in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I tried to go in and her pelvis isn't spread enough to get my whole hand in. There was lots of icky black goop that globbed out with my fingers but I couldn't feel any kid. I think I felt the cervix and it was still fairly closed. No bad smell. She seems to be contracting at times so maybe she'll expel kids overnight. :sigh:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

so sorry.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh so sorry! 
I hope things go ok for her.

Keep us posted


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So sorry


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No kids this morning and she's less interested in hay and more uncomfortable. Vet is coming out this morning.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh good hopefully they can help her quickly. So sorry this is happening


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Vet was here. Checked her vaginally and said she's not dilated. No smell. No fever. So that's good. There is a possibility she was bred later than I thought and isn't nearly as far along as I thought so there might not be any visible fetus. 
The vet gave her Lute and Dex to help expel whatever needs to come out. Also gave penicillin and benamine and left me more of that to give 2 more doses every second day.
It feels good to have had the vet out and now hopefully this can be resolved quickly!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got the vet out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It was good a vet seen her. She should get better soon.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Will the vet test for abortion diseases?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Will the vet test for abortion diseases?


She said she could get it tested if there's a fetus and placenta to send in. She's thinking maybe the fetus is being absorbed and I might not actually see much. She did say if any others of my does show signs of aborting we'd need to treat everyone asap.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh good - glad she is on top of that!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad you got the vet!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

another question.....will she lose her ligaments if there's a fetus to miscarry? She still has them now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have no idea... bumping this up for you!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yay! She passed a fetus! I can't believe that's something I can be excited about but it does make me feel better, just knowing it's not sitting inside her rotting. And it was big enough she probly was due early dec like I thought. Wonder if there will be any more......


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's good. So sorry she miscarried


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm glad she's flushing out. I'd send the fetus in to check for abortion diseases


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I got the impression the vet needs both fetus and placenta for accurate testing. I didn't see any placenta. I'm thinking there's a good chance she just got rammed and that's why she aborted.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Can you tell by the fetus how far along she was? Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No I didn't get a picture of the fetus. The head was the most obvious part but the body and legs were all just kinda a blob together, almost like it was already partially decomposed, but kinda wrapped up in a sac. Nothing seemed very fully formed except the head. But judging by the size of the head I'd say she was within 6 weeks of her due date like I had thought. That's when my other 4 does are due.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow, so glad she passed it. If you still have it. wrap it up & take to vet for testing. If it cant be done right away it can be put in freezer.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

So sorry, hope you can get some answers from the vet. I wish we could or would have known to save the aborted kid in the fridge for testing, as we have no answers for ours. However based on further pregnancies learned that many of our goats were selenium and copper deficient. Those deficiencies were devastating and we have been working to change that for all of our goats and other animals at the farm.

Hugs


----------

